# Anyone doing IVF in Glasgow?



## glasgow51 (May 30, 2005)

Hi there, DH and I have unexplained secondary infertility and so far we've had a laparoscopy, blood tests, and semen analysis under Dr Yates at the Nuffield.  Thinking about starting treatment soon, not sure whether to start with IUI or go straight to IVF for better chances of success.  I was just wondering if any of you ladies are undergoing IVF at the Nuffield, and if so, how are you finding the service so far?  The clinic seems to have relatively low success rates compared to the national average but of course I'm keeping my fingers crossed for success!  Thanks for any comments xxxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi There

I'm undergoing treatment at The Royal Infirmary in Glasgow under Dr Yates and I've had 4 failed IUI's and 1 failed IVF but it hasn't put me off and I when i looked at the Royals statistics they are good.  I know people at the Royal and The Nuffield who have had success with IUI and IVF so I think it just comes down to luck.  

There is a meeting this Thursday at the Nuffield and it's all people who are going through or have had successful treatment at the Glasgow clinics, so if you're available you could come along if you think it would help to speak to them.  I am starting the injections for my 2nd IVF this week and my friend who is going along started her injections for her 4th IUI today.  

Where abouts are you.  I live in the Knightswood area of Glasgow.

Michelle xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

I am on day 7 of stimms on my first ivf at Glasgow Royal, under Dr Yates!  I know of a few girls now who have had tx there and all had bfps so their success rate has been very good recently! I have gone thru 10 iui's, one of which worked but I m/c'd at just under six weeks so very nervous about the whole IVF process but feeling much more positive than I did when I was on iui!

I have an appointment tomorrow morning to see how my follies are coming on and hope to be having ec and et sometime next week!

I read an article in the Scotsman last week saying that Glasgow Royal ACU has the highest success rate in Scotland at the moment, closely followed by Edinburgh and then Ninewells - bearing in mind the article said this was for tx under the age of 35!!!

I must say I have found everyone at the ROyal to be ever so friendly and helpful and nothing seems to be a problem to them!  Which helps as this ivf journey is so stressful to start with!

Personally, I would advise to go straight for the IVF if paying for it yourself!  I have had all my tx on the NHS and had to go through all the iui procedures before I could get to the ivf stage!

Good luck and hope you have success whichever route you choose to go down!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## glasgow51 (May 30, 2005)

Ladies, thanks for your replies.  I am in the West End of Glasgow (very near Knightswood!).  Can you tell me where and when this meeting on Thursday is happening?  I would be tempted to go along just to ask a few questions.

It's nice to hear good things about Dr Yates.  He did my laparoscopy and I thought he was really good.  We're waiting to see him in July but then I think we'll go straight to IVF if he gives us the green light.

thanks again,
xx


----------



## friskypony (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi there,
I'm at the Glasgow royal under robin Yates, I start D/R  15th June.
everyone seems lovely so far. Hope it goes well for you, I'd go for the IVF if you have to pay for it.
Love Frisky xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Glasgow51 the meeting on Thursday is at 7pm in the Nuffield, if you want to go along let me know and you could meet me and my friend outside if you want to save you going in on your own.

Karen hope your appointment tomorrow morning goes well, how many powders are you on.

Frisky good luck with your downregging not long now.

Well my scan went well this morning, start injections tomorrow and I'm on 5 powders to 1 liquid this time to try and produce more eggs, they got 6 last time and 4 fertilised but they would just like to see more this time.

It's nice to speak to you all, especially since we're all under the same doctor.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girls

Well I've been for scan and bloods and I think I am a bit disappointed!  I only have three follies at the moment, one 10 and the other two smaller and I had hoped to have more!  Nurse said I wasn't to worry as it's only day 8 and early days yet but you know what it's like!

Beginning to feel not as positive as I did about this whole thing.

Now worrying that something will go wrong, either no follies big enough or no eggs in them or that fertilisation doesn't take place! 

Promised myself I wouldn't get myself into a state over tx this time round, did that often enough when I went through the 10 iui's. but you know how difficult it can be!

Back on FRiday for another scan to see how they are coming along, and I know that things can happen in a matter of a coupla days, but it's really gonna worry me now!

HOpe you are all doing ok.  Would quite like to go along to the meet at the Nuffield but don't take the car into town and don't really want to go on my own.  Will think about it today and maybe change my mind!  Would be interesting to go along!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## friskypony (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi there,
Karen, try to keep your chin up, last time i had to carry on a while longer but i did get some...
And as the saying goes it only takes *one* to make us happy!!!
Just try to relax hon, Fingers and toes crossed for your scan tomorrow.

Frisky x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hiya

Karen the last time I was a slow responder and on the Friday they increased my meds to the maximum and I got 6 eggs in the end, so don't give up.  If you want to go to the meeting, your more than welcome to meet up with me before hand and go in with us.  Where abouts are you from.

Love Michelle x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi 

I'm waiting for my pre-screening appt in Jul at the Glasgow Royal and hoping to start ivf in August.  Everyone I know who has went for treatment there has had success eventually so fingers crossed.  Could someone tell me what happens at the prescreening and post-screening appointments?  We had our initial appt last month.  

Chel


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Chel

The pre-screening appointment is just where they go over what is going to happen and make sure you know what your getting in to.  You then have forms to fill in(consent forms for you and DH).  Have you had the blood tests done yet, because if not you will need them done as well.  I think it's Hep A and Hep B for both of you and you need an up to date smear result, rubella and clamydia, sounds alot but there all painless.

If you've got any questions don't hesitate to ask and I will try and help you as much as I can, know quite alot after being through several IUI's and 1 IVF.

Good luck
Luv Michelle xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Michelle

I am from Cumbernauld but I do know Knightswood as my brother and his wife lived there a few years ago and I lived in Anniesland for a short while!

Don't think I will make it tonight tho I would love to go along!  I'm sure I've seen posters for these meets and they hold them regularly - is it once a month or something or am I mistaken!

Please pass on any useful info that you pick up tonight when you are there  to pass on to those of us who can't make it!

Chel, your pre-screening appointment is just basically what Michelle outlined tho I was asked to get my smear, swab and some bloods done at my gp so as I could take the results along with me to the  hospital, the hossie did the hep b, hep c and hiv bloods tho!  It does sound daunting but it's not really!  If you are like me, and everyone else on this site, you will just be anxious to get started on the treatment!

August will be here before you know it!

Take care girls 

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## friskypony (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Chel,
They go through all of your forms,make sure everythings been signed etc...
I needed to provide copies of my last smear, rubella status, High vaginal swab etc, it's sll in the pack they give you.
Then they take your bloods for Hep B+C and HIV. 
then at the post screening they give you your results and a possible date to start.
Good luck xxxx
Frisky


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanx everyone for your help.  I am just waiting for the appointments to come through now!  They said they would send me a letter at the beginning of June for an appt in July but still no word.  I am just dying to get started and every stage seems to have weeks in between!  Should I contact my doctor now to get bloods and stuff done or is that in the 3 week wait between appts?  My smear should be up to date and i've been tested for rubella before - does that count?  Good luck to everyone that is having treatment!  

Chel


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, 

I'm at the Nuffield at the moment for ICSI, my first NHS appintment isn't until September and then I wouldn't start till a few months later, so we went private.  The staff are very nice.

Yvonne


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Chel - My GP wouldn't run the blood tests (especially HIV) unless I had a letter of referral from a hospital..e. Nuffield or Royal.  It had taken so long by to get anything done I really embarrassed myself and burst into tears....but they still didn't take the blood tests!

Yvonne


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Spoke to lady at the Royal today and she said that I will have my prescreening now at the beginning of Aug and post in Sept as they are having staffing problems over the summer and everything is being put back!  I suppose its just one months difference but it still upset me!  She said that I can get some stuff sorted out with my GP when I receive the package but they will take the bloods for HIV, etc at prescreening appt.  We did look into going private but there wasn't going to be any difference in time for us as it was going to be Aug before I would start treatment anyway.  Thanks everyone for your info and fingers crossed for all of you!  Hopefully the time will fly to we all get the BFP we desperately want!

Chel


----------



## UrsJ (Apr 27, 2005)

Treaco said:


> Hi Chel
> 
> The pre-screening appointment is just where they go over what is going to happen and make sure you know what your getting in to. You then have forms to fill in(consent forms for you and DH). Have you had the blood tests done yet, because if not you will need them done as well. I think it's Hep A and Hep B for both of you and you need an up to date smear result, rubella and clamydia, sounds alot but there all painless.
> 
> ...


----------



## UrsJ (Apr 27, 2005)

oops sorry about the one above - don't know what i did  .  I hope no one minds me jumping in here but i was really interested in the prescreening and post screening.  I have my first appt/contact with the Royal in august.  Is this my prescreening appt or will I need to go back for another appt for this?  I haven't (don't think anyway) had my blood tests.  I am so desperate to get started that I think I am becoming  consumed by  the whole process.  My dh thinks i'm becoming obsessed with the whole procedure.  If my first initial appt is not the prescreening one - does anyone know what this first appt involves?

I know I sound like a rambling wit but I would really appreciate some advice from someone who has been through this.

Thanks Ursula


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Ursula

Your intial appt is not your pre-screening appt.  At the inital appt they just take a brief history of infertility, take your weight and height, check DH sperm and then decide on the best course of treatment for you - ivf  or icsi.  I had that last month.  At the prescreening appt they take blood samples for HIV, Hep C and Hep B and discuss the consent forms.  I was told you get a pre-screening appt the month after you reach the top of the NHS waiting list and then your post-screening appt is three weeks after that to discuss the results and to get a starting date.  I received all the consent forms and forms to take to my GP today.  Like you I just can't wait to get started and all these weeks in between appts is doing my head in!  We now have to wait until August for the pre-screening and Sept for the post screening.  Hopefully we will start quite quickly in Sept after that.  Reached the top of the NHS waiting list this month but because of staff shortages we have to wait a little longer.  People keep telling me the time will fly in until August so lets hope it does!

Hang in there

Chel


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Ursula, 

I think we might have been at Monklands together?  If so I hope you're OK!  My appointment at the Royal is in September, but I think I won't get treatment until Spring 06 as Lanarkshire Primary Trust have a bit of a waiting list.  I'm at the Nuffield at the minute having ICSI as the wait was driving me mad.  Now I've started though I'm still 'agitated'!  

Yvonne


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I had my scan today after 7 days of injections and I have 9 follicles, 4 on left and 5 on right and the sizes of them are 15,13,12,10,10 and 4 smaller ones that should catch up, so back for another scan on Friday and I've been advised EC will either be Monday or Tuesday, so by the end of next week I will be back in the 2ww.  I also had my last reflexology session today, so hopefully that helped and I'm getting excited now.

Ursula Chel has basically advised you of what will happen at the first appointment.

Chel sorry to hear your having to wait due to staff shortages, my appointment this morning was at 8.45 and I got out of there at 10am due to the wait and my friend had an appointment at 9.45 and wasn't taken until about 11am so they are really busy just now and I had to wait last November due to staff shortages and holidays as well.

Yvonne what stage are you at with your ICSI just now.

Frisky, Karen and Glasgow51 how are you all doing.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Treaco, 

Good luck with your treatment, you've got quite a few follies!  I'm dr at the minute, I start stimming on Sunday hopefully.  In a perfect world I would have preferred the Royal as their success rates are very good, but I have heard that they never see people on time etc. which just stresses me out, especially when you're trying to get away from work.  The longest I've had to wait in the Nuffield is 10 minutes, but they have tea and coffee and magazines etc. on hand so its stress free.  I'm always the only person in the waiting room....not sure if this is good or bad!  I hate the waiting, I first went to my GP in January 2003 and I haven't received any NHS treatment yet, just a lap and dye.  Its so frustrating so in the end we went private.  We could have fee paid at the Royal too, but they had a 4 month wait for the first appointment anyway, and you still have to join the queue in the waiting room, so there is no special treatment for paying all that cash.  

Yvonne


----------



## friskypony (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi girls,
I'm getting excited now, get prostap on wed next week and scan on 27th.
going away for the weekend, to try to chill HAHA

Is anyone taking baby asprin or pineapple juice? if so when did you start before or during 2ww?

saw a car reg the other day which i took as a sign  (don't laugh) it read LOU2BFP
as its my second attempt i think it's a sign!

Hope you are all well, Good luck to all

Frisky xxxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Treaco

Good luck with your EC next week.  Hope the reflexology has kept you nice and relaxed.  I'm also having reflexology just now to try and help things.  Hope we are not kept waiting as long in Sept as we have 90 miles to travel first and each appt will be a day-trip by the sound of it!  However hopefully it will all be worth it in the end!  Fingers crossed for you for next week.

Chel


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Chel the reflexology is definitely helping with the relaxing side of things.

Frisky not long now, it definitely feels like you've started when you get your prostap. Hope the car reg was a good omen.  I take fresh pineapple but don't take the baby asprin.

Yvonne good luck with the DR, The Royal do keep you waiting sometimes but not everytime, I just find the nurses and doctors there to be really nice but I'm sure there nice at the nuffield as well.

Well my follies are coming along nicely, have 2x18 1x17 2x15 1x13 2x12 and some smaller so have to phone this afternoon to find out if I'm triggering Saturday or Sunday with EC Monday or Tuesday, not too tender at the moment just a swollen stomach. Will update you after the phone call about 2pm UK time.


How are the rest of you doing.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Girls

Michelle - hope your EC goes well.  Why is pinapple good for you?  

Yvonne - we almost went to the Nuffield but when I phoned the Royal to inform them of this they said that my waiting list had now been shortened and it would not be worth our while going private to speed things up.  Its the same Doc so should be just as good.  

We are now busy trying to complete the numerous forms and get the blood tests sorted out with my GP so that there will be no more hold ups!  Counting the days until we start!  

Take care and good luck!

Chel


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your well wishes.

Well had EC today and got 5 eggs, so now it's the waiting game until 10.30am tomorrow morning to find out how many fertilised. I was due to have a day 2 transfer but as they may need to do it under anasthetic due to having problems last time, all being well I'm in at 11am Friday morning for ET. So fingers crossed now for nice little embies to go back.

Thanks for all your support. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Hope your all doing well

Love Michelle xx


----------

